# need advice before upgrade to 9.1



## hirohitosan (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi there

I want to upgrade from 9.0 to 9.1.
In the Handbook Ch. 25 Updating and Upgrading it is described how to update to 8.1

My question is the following commands are compulsory for upgrading from 9.0 to 9.1?

```
# portupgrade -f ruby
# rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db
# portupgrade -f ruby18-bdb
# rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db /usr/ports/INDEX-*.db
# portupgrade -af
```

thank you


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 20, 2013)

FreeBSD makes a big distinction between the base system (the operating system itself) and additional applications installed from ports or packages.

The commands shown only rebuild all ports, they do not affect the operating system.  That is not needed for _minor version_ upgrades, like upgrading from FreeBSD 9.0 to FreeBSD 9.1.  Those commands, or something similar, would be used after doing a _major version_ upgrade, say from FreeBSD 8.2 to FreeBSD 9.1.

That section of the Handbook needs to be updated, and in fact I have a fairly big edit of that section waiting for feedback.  I may just commit it now, because the existing part is misleading.


----------



## hirohitosan (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. So, to understand well, to upgrade to 9.1 it is enough 
	
	



```
# freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade
```
 and follow the instructons?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 20, 2013)

As far as I understand it, yes.  I do not use freebsd-update(8), just source-based upgrades.


----------

